# Need advice buying a budget wifi modem under Rs.1000



## dmanojkmr (May 20, 2014)

Hi Guys 
        Please help me buying a wifi adsl modem supporting bsnl broadband. Is 
*TP-Link 150 Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR740N)*


a good one ???

As it costs Rs.854 in snap deal.


Purpose.: Not a big deal, just for using it with a phone & a laptop ranging inside the radius of 20 feet.


----------



## moniker (May 20, 2014)

Do you need a modem + router or just a wireless router? The model you have mentioned doesn't come with a modem.


----------



## dmanojkmr (May 20, 2014)

oh is it..I need a modem + router

- - - Updated - - -

And also want to know what is the big difference between the 
*TP-LINK TD-W8951ND &*

*TP-LINK TD-W8961ND*


except for Wireless Speed                                                              150 Mbps & 300 Mbps resp. Is this speed ok for 1 mbps broadband connection or is it different that governs the interface between the pc and the router ?


----------

